# Logitech Harmony Remote repair



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

I repaired one of my Logitech remotes. I ordered the button repair kit off of Ebay and followed this Youtube link.






It worked out really well and I've now have a working remote added to the stockpile.


----------

